# Bestandsaufnahme von Grundeln in Oberfranken



## Mescalero (19. Juli 2022)

Den Wels, der sich von Grundeln verdrängen lässt, möchte ich gern mal sehen.
Aber es stimmt schon, die Invasion ist ziemlich massiv. In der Tauber (Mittelfranken) gibt es noch keine aber das ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit....der Main ist gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. Juli 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund fand kürzlich eine Bestandsaufnahme statt.


Wahrscheinlich bekommen sie nun Schonmaß und Schonzeit


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Den kompletten Bericht dazu lest Ihr hier: klick


Der Link funktioniert nicht mehr.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Quelle: https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...pter-fisch-verdraengt-heimische-arten,TBw8aHj


AH der schon


----------



## Waidbruder (19. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Den Wels, der sich von Grundeln verdrängen lässt, möchte ich gern mal sehen.
> Aber es stimmt schon, die Invasion ist ziemlich massiv. In der Tauber (Mittelfranken) gibt es noch keine aber das ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit....der Main ist gleich um die Ecke.


Denke alle Fische die keine Brutpflege betreiben sind gefährdet.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juli 2022)

Viel bedrohlicher für die heimische Fauna scheint mir die Amurgrundel zu sein, die nach allem, was man lesen kann, tatsächlich in der Lage ist, ein Gewässer zu "übernehmen". Ist halt noch kein großes Thema da bis jetzt nur in der Donau vorhanden. In wenigen Jahrzehnten kann das ganz anders aussehen...


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2022)

Flussgrundel scheint auch neu bei uns zu sein









						Neue Grundelart im Rhein  - Karlsruhe
					

Mit der Flussgrundel hat eine vierte Grundelart den Oberrhein zwischen Mannheim und Karlsruhe erreicht.




					www.rheinpfalz.de


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Juli 2022)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Waller in Oberfranken zu den ursprünglich heimischen Fischarten gezählt werden.

In Fließgewässern und angeschlossenen Baggerseen ist der Besatz sogar strikt verboten und  sie dürfen nach dem Fang auch nicht zurückgesetzt werden.

Soweit ich weiß kamen Waller und Rapfen in den Unterläufen der Schwarzmeerzuflüsse  natürlicherweise zusammen mit den Grundelarten vor, da wäre es schon komisch, wenn gerade die jetzt plötzlich durch die Grundeln in Gefahr  wären.

Wobei die Fluss-Ökosystem in Oberfranken natürlich schon anders aussehen als in RO, BUL,, UKR etc.

Trotzdem hat man sich da natürlich auch mit den Grundeln nen ungebetenen Gast ins Haus geholt, den man kaum mehr los werden wird.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich das System irgendwann wieder ausgleicht.


----------



## Mikesch (19. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Viel bedrohlicher für die heimische Fauna scheint mir die Amurgrundel zu sein, die nach allem, was man lesen kann, tatsächlich in der Lage ist, ein Gewässer zu "übernehmen". Ist halt noch kein großes Thema da bis jetzt nur in der Donau vorhanden. In wenigen Jahrzehnten kann das ganz anders aussehen...


Ich kenne nur Vorkommen an der Naab bei Schwandorf.

Edit:
Schade, dass es keine zentralen Verbreitungskarten gibt in die alle Nachweise eingetragen werden.
Ich kenne nur Diese: https://biodiv-atlas.de/fische/#!/browse
Und natürlich https://www.fishbase.de/ .


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juli 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Diese: https://biodiv-atlas.de/fische/#!/browse


Super Link, kannte ich noch nicht, vielen Dank!


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juli 2022)

"*da sie kaum Feinde* in unserem Ökosystem haben....."

Bitte was ?!


----------



## thanatos (19. Juli 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Denke alle Fische die keine Brutpflege betreiben sind gefährdet.


kleiner Irrtum meiner Meinung und Beobachtung - der pflegende Fisch vertreibt ein paar und wenn er zurückkehrt 
haben die anderen alles weg gefressen , ist bei uns so mit den Karpfen .
Die ,die immer nur ihre Interessen sehen haben in unserem See Welse und Karpfen eingebracht .
Anfangs hat man auch mal nen kleinen Wels gefangen - ist seit zwei Jahren vorbei - ebenso sind die Zander 
so gut wie verschwunden - ja die C&R Lieblinge schwimmen in Schwärmen umher und fressen alles was ihnen vor den Rüssel kommt . Bei einer meiner letzten Stipptour sind sie dicht an meinem Kahn vorbei gezogen so ca.
zwanzig in beachtlicher Grösse - na kaltmachen darf man sie nicht - Fangfenster - und ein kulinarischer 
Genus sind sie allemal nicht ( in keiner Größe )
Was ich nun gern wissen möchte - warum können Grundeln Raubfische verdrängen - sind sie 
ungeniessbar ? für andere Fische ?


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Juli 2022)

Also an der Mosel dominieren Grundel und Wels. Auf ein gefangenes Rotauge kommen so 30 - 40 Grundel. Der einzige Vorteil der Grundel ist, die Größen beim Barsch werden im Durchschnitt höher. 40er Barsche sind keine Seltenheit.

Zum Wels, an der Obermosel werden sogar schon kleine Welse beim Stippangeln gefangen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bitte was ?!


Hab ich mir auch gedacht.

Gibt jede Menge Angler, die diese Grundeln mittlerweile für die besten Köder auf Zander, Barsch , Aal etc. halten.

Ich hab auch mal gelesen, dass nach dem Auftauchen der Grundeln im NOK die Zanderbestände dort deutlich zugenommen hätten

Die Barschangler hier am Main-Donau-Kanal berichten auch von regelmäßigen Fangergebnissen, die früher absolut unüblich waren.

Dort sollen jetzt auch wieder regelmäßig Schwärme an Lauben zu sehen sein.  Vermutlich weil der Fraßdruck der Raubfische sich jetzt mehr auf die Grundeln richtet.

Trotzdem kein Grund sich über diese Neozoen zu freuen.

Muss man halt versuchen das beste aus der Situation zu machen.

Am Main in Unterfranken sind ja z.B. die "Meefischli" populär.

Also kleine, im ganzen frittierte Weißfische.  Vielleicht lassen sich die Grundeln ja ähnlich vermarkten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

ohne das wissenschaftlich belegen zu können : 

An einem See in NRW , wo die Köderfischangler Grundeln eingeschleppt haben , hat sich die Korpulenz der Barsche wohl deutlich erhöht.

Die haben richtig "breite Stiernacken" bekommen , wie mir berichtet wurde.

Ähnliches fiel mir vor ein paar Jahren auf, als ich noch aktiv am Rhein Zander beangelt habe.

Die schlankeren Laubenfresser von damals sind eher kraftigen, gedrungenen Zandern gewichen.

Aber das sind nur meine Ansichten , wie gesagt ohne wissenschaftliche Belege...

An der Weser bei Bremen , wo es nun auch einen Grundelbestand gibt , fing ich letztes Jahr einen kurzen aber sehr kräftigen Aal, der eine

kleinfingerlange Grundel ausgespuckt hat.

Aale haben da so gut wie nie Fischchen im Magen gehabt ... erste Anzeichen für eine Nahrungs"ergänzung" ?

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juli 2022)

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen , dass die "friedlichen Räuber" wie

Barbe , Döbel und Alander , die man ja auch auf Kunstköder fängt , die Grundeln  fressen , wenn sie die kriegen.

Ebenso große Artgenossen und evtl. vorkommende Salmoniden.

Somit wäre die Liste der potenziellen Fressfeinde schon ziemlich lang...

R.S.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (20. Juli 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bekommen sie nun Schonmaß und Schonzeit


In den mittelfränkischen Verbandsgewässern müssen Sie ins Fangbuch eingetragen werden. Hoffentlich wegen "Bestandsaufnahme"!


----------



## Kanal-Angler (20. Juli 2022)

Die Schwarzmundgrundel hat sich auch in den vier Kanälen im Ruhrgebiet NRW breit gemacht aber das sie andere Fischarten verdrängt habe ich persönlich noch nicht festgestellt.

Gerade die hier im Bericht angegebenen Fischarten wie Hecht, Zander Barsch, Rapfen und sehr viele andere haben sich regelrecht auf die Grundeln zum fressen eingeschossen.

Ich angel sehr viel im Rhein und den Kanälen bei uns, was den Zander und den Hecht sowie Barsch angeht hat sich die Population wegen der Grundeln bei uns mittlerweile sogar verdreifacht. Ich fange heute wieder mehr Zander am Rhein als noch vor ein paar Jahren. Auch das Friedfisch angeln in den Kanälen ist seit Jahren sehr viel besser geworden als früher.

So gehe ich gegen Grundel Bisse vor:

Die Grundel ist ein Boden Fisch und kann eigentlich von Haus aus sehr schlecht schwimmen, deswegen biete ich meine lebend Köder so um die 20 bis 30 cm. über Grund an. Wenn man mit Mais angelt hat man schon sehr viel mehr Ruhe vor der Grundel ab 50 cm über Grund hören die Grundel Bisse dann meistens ganz auf und man fängt auch seine Fische.
Auch in der Dunkelheit beißen Grundeln sehr selten noch.


----------



## phobos (20. Juli 2022)

Hier in der Donau gibt es sie ja schon mindestens 15 Jahre, es hat eine Zeitlang gedauert bis sich das eingeregelt hat. Zu Anfangs gab es kaum mehr weisfische, dann haben sich die Räuber auf Grundeln eingestellt und es wurde jahr für jahr besser. Seit 4 oder 5 Jahren breitet sich der Fischotter massiv aus und es wird wieder schlechter... auch wieder deutlich mehr Grundeln weil Räuber fehlen...

Achja was mir heuer aufgefallen ist dass die Größe ziemlich zurück gegangen ist. Extrem viele kleine. So richtig fette kampfgrundeln hab ich heuer erst eine oder zwei gehabt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2022)

Obwohl ihr die Grundeln in der Donau schon deutlich länger habt, ist hier in Elbe und MLK in Sachsen-Anhalt ganz ähnliches zu beobachten.
In den ersten Jahren waren die Grundeln richtig fett, die Männchen fing man oft im schwarzen Brutkleid.
Seit ca. 2 Jahren sind Grundeln über 10cm hier mittlerweile schon selten, die Regel sind eher so um die 5cm.
Was mir ebenfalls aufgefallen ist, ist der Rückgang von Weißfischen in den Uferbereichen. Ist noch gar nicht lange her da hab ich im MLK und Elbe regelmäßig Ukeleis und Plötzen gefangen. Seit letztem Jahr sehe ich nichtmal mehr vorbeiziehende Ukeleischwärme im Kanal und das ist untypisch.
Ebenso scheinen im speziellen Kaulbarsche, die im MLK sehr häufig waren, kaum noch auffindbar zu sein. Anscheinend haben hier die Grundeln dessen Bereich übernommen.
Zanderfänge sind in den letzten 3-4 Jahren stark eingebrochen, vorallem im MLK. Die Elbe nehme ich hier mal vorsichtigerweise aus, da sich deren Wasserqualität drastisch verändert und dies nicht zu Gunsten der Zander...sprich das Wasser wird zu klar.


----------



## phobos (21. Juli 2022)

Ja das mit den kaulbarschen hab ich hier auch beobachtet, keine Ahnung ob es die überhaupt noch gibt, schon seit Jahren keinen mehr gefangen und die waren früher zum Teil echt nervig, fische aber wegen Grundeln eigentlich nur mit Grundeln.
Musst mal versuchen ein Stückchen Grundel zu verwenden werden die gefangenen etwas größer. Auf made fange ich meist auch nur noch so 5-7cm große


----------



## thanatos (21. Juli 2022)

mit der Dichte einiger Fische ist das so eine Sache und das nicht nur bei fremden eingeschleppten .
Es ist ja nicht so das Fische einfach so verschwinden nein es sind ihre Lebensumstände ist das richtige Futter in
ausreichender Menge vorhanden , stimmen die Laichplätze noch - an vielem sind wir schuld da wir oft
etwas in der Natur verändern , ob es nun Ausbaggerungen , Einleitungen , Trockenlegungen vom 
Umland oder der Besatz von Wunschfischen - alles bringt das gegebene Gleichgewicht aus der Waage .
Nur ein paar Beispiele : Nach der Übernahme der Fischerei durch eine Genossenschaft ( ost Deutschland )
mußten die Gewässer nicht mehr nur den Fischer und seine Frau ernähren , nein sie mußten Devisen
bringen - Exportschlager für den Westen - Forellen ,Sylvesterkarpfen und natürlich Aale .
In "meinem " See waren es letztere , es war nicht mehr möglich mit Wurm zu angeln , zuerst sind die Gründlinge 
verschwunden , Plötzen, Rotfedern , und Ukeleis , stark dezimiert ( haben wir mal eine gefangen C&R )
dominiert haben nun die Bleie , haben aber nur ein Gewicht von 250 g erreicht . Die großen Barsche sind seltener geworden ,Hecht und Zander waren aber nicht betroffen .
Dann kam die " Wende " wohin mit de Karpfen ? die in Netzkäfigen gemästet wurden - ja einfach
in die Seen - Folge - im Winter sind die Bleie gestorben - einfach verhungert . die wenigen die es 
überlebt haben wiegen jetzt schon einige Kilo - sind aber selten zu fangen , dafür haben wir jetzt Unmengen 
kleiner Plötzen und Rotfedern und ebenso kleine Bleichen - dafür aber jede Menge große C&R Karpfen 
,Hechte gibt es auch noch aber die Zander sind so gut wie weg .
Zwei Fische geben mir aber immer Rätsel auf , der Ukelei und der Kaulbarsch , ihr Vorkommen das schon 
fast als Pest bezeichnet werden kann und ihr fast gänzliches verschwinden .


----------

